

Russians confirm UK climate scientists manipulated data - reedlaw
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/jamesdelingpole/100020126/climategate-goes-serial-now-the-russians-confirm-that-uk-climate-scientists-manipulated-data-to-exaggerate-global-warming/

======
sfriedrich
News from Russia. When it rains it snows.

------
memetichazard
No discussion on this? Ah well.

Does anyone know if the Russian temperature data is freely available though?

